# THE NEW STAGING AREA



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If things go right, I will be getting a 7’ X 10’ area adjacent to the attic train room next spring. The attic is 3 feet higher than the third floor with the platform about one foot off the attic floor, so the platform in the staging area will be 4 feet off the floor. I plan to make the platform semi modular so I can remove the sections at the window and the side door. I’ll put in a drop down at the entry door.

Since York is next week, I thought I would do a little planning and come up with a shopping list. After laying out the room and a track plan, it looks like most of the track will be curves (O72). I have a bunch of Gargraves track and some old switches. I’ll take a count of my track, but I’m not sure if I want to use the old switches. My shopping list so far is some switches, some ground throws, Gargraves pigtail wires and probably some curved track sections. I may add a few switches in corners for engine storage. If anyone has some ideas to improve the track plan, I’m all ears.

View attachment staging area (3).jpg


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Look great, Lehigh. the added staging will make the layout a lot more versatile.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like a good plan to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks good to me as well. It will add a lot of variety to your operations.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks impressive. This should make things a whole lot easier when operating more trains on your layout. I am planning on something similar.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> If anyone has some ideas to improve the track plan, I’m all ears.
> 
> View attachment 356834


A helix maybe?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like you got a good plan.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Are you able to see into this area when operating trains? Since this is intended to be a staging area there will likely be many trains in there. You want to avoid bonking a train that is parked with a train entering the area. Need to stop before switches, etc. Might need a camera or sensors if this area can not be seen.

Bill


----------



## HenryL (Nov 20, 2007)

Since you are using GG track you can use some block signals and relays to alert you to track occupancy. A simple install and provides a degree of scenic interest as well.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the encouraging comments and interesting suggestions. I spent a few hours yesterday updating the existing track plan on the attached drawing. The existing track is green and red with the planned track in black. I plan to have all the switches in the staging area manually controlled. I will be in the staging area when setting up and starting off a new train. I won’t be able to see in the staging area at all times when operating trains thru it, but since I’ll be there for startup and the first few laps, hopefully I will avoid any crashes. I hadn’t considered a helix, but now that balidas mentioned it, I’m thinking…if not a helix, maybe a second level. Hadn’t considered block signals either. I’ll have a micro switch to deenergize the lead-in tracks when the drop down is down and toggle switches to deenergize inactive sidings.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*GOOD NEWS AND BAD NEWS*

The good news. Things are moving along faster than I had hoped. I was able to get some things moved out of the future staging area so I can locate the holes in the wall for trains to pass from the train room to the staging area. I’ll be able to complete work in the attic train room before it gets too cold. It will be nice to build the staging area in the comfort of a heated space this winter.

The bad news. When locating the hole for the lower pass thru in the plan shown in the above post, it became obvious that it’s not going to work. I knew there would be very little clearance between roof rafters and other structure and I had planned to put in a grade to clear the rafters. But on close examination, I would need about a 10% grade to clear the rafters and other existing structure. So, I won’t be able to run trains thru the staging area…a huge disappointment. 

Here is the current track plan. I will have to back trains either onto the staging sidings or onto the main. The existing old style Gargraves switches (circled) are sometimes a problem when backing so I will most likely replace them with Ross switches…an added hassle because I already ballasted that area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

That is disappointing news. You still have the staging area but it's not as nice as it would have been.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*FINAL PLAN*

I decided to use a Ross four-way switch and to install a Gargraves O72 wye to access the staging area directly from the main. With this plan, I can park a train on the existing siding without blocking access to the staging area. I ordered the Ross four-way about 10 hours after the price went up…bummer. The Ross came in last week and the Gargraves came in yesterday. Now it’s on to the build.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That should work out nicely for you Lehigh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice design, Lehigh. The four way switch saves a lot of space.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

My participation in MTF has suffered in the last few weeks, but I’m making some good progress on the staging area. Track work and wiring in the attic is done. I mounted the four-way switch to a 30” X 15” board, did the non-derailing wiring and installed wires that run from attic to staging area. Then installed a cover sheet and installed the board. I painted the new room last weekend. The platform will be supported by the walls (no legs to the floor). I made a support structure for the track coming into the staging area from the attic that will also support the drop down. I’m currently making some 116” long C-channels for the 30” X 116” main platform. Here are a few progress shots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

You are making very good progress.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> You are making very good progress.


Yes you are making great progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm trying to understand where the staging area is, what's the talk about attic?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm trying to understand where the staging area is, what's the talk about attic?



Glad you asked instead of me having to ask.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm trying to understand where the staging area is, what's the talk about attic?


The house is a split level. The train room is in the attic (to the left side of the chimney in post #10). The new staging area will be on the third level of the house which is 3 feet lower than the attic. Here’s a shot looking into the train room standing outside of the door to the staging area. Stop by and see it if you’ve got a few hours to kill between blowing leaves, packing and moving.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, so the staging area is in something like a closet, that makes more sense. I'd try to make a removable section at the door, or maybe make it a duck-under.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

There will be a drop down at the door, but most of the time, I will just duck under it since it will be 4' off the floor.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The frame for the main platform is in. Now would be the time to figure out what I want to put on the wall (shelves, backdrop, building flats or RR prints). Shelves won’t be as easy once the platform is finished, but I don’t think I will do shelves as I will have plenty of storage under the platform. If I don’t get too many distractions, I’ll put some plywood on the frame today and maybe start building the drop down. Also, here is a shot that gives a better idea of the location of the staging area in relation to the train room.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great progress Lehigh.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh, Now that you have decided not to run the track completely around the room it has become a nice little space. You have access from the doorway. Decide what you are going to do with the room besides having a staging area. It would make a great little shop. I'd put shelves up in it and a work bench on the other side of the window. Love work spaces!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You’ve got that right Wood. It will be a nice place to work on trains. For starters, I’ll put in a mini desk that I made several years ago. Also planning to make one or two sets of drawers to hold rolling stock.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> You’ve got that right Wood. It will be a nice place to work on trains. For starters, I’ll put in a mini desk that I made several years ago. Also planning to make one or two sets of drawers to hold rolling stock.



Sometimes my train space isn't for running trains but, rather for some solitude. It can be my little cave.... hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wood said:


> Sometimes my train space isn't for running trains but, rather for some solitude. It can be my little cave.... hwell:


Mine will work like that for my new cave. I have everything I need there, trains, workshop, computer, bathroom, fridge, and an outside entrance.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mine will work like that for my new cave. I have everything I need there, trains, workshop, computer, bathroom, fridge, and an outside entrance.


Excellent! I'm jealous. :worshippy:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The drop down is in. It took several hours to build and install this thing, but it seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

LeHigh, Very nice. Excellent wood work, very durable, stable and the finish is attractive. It appears to be ~3' deep. It would be nice if you could find a way to have one release latch that you could activate standing up. What is the metal gate, on the left side, going to be used for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Very professional work, Lehigh.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks very professional, and even finished with a sealer, nice!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The drop down is 25 ¾” wide with a 32 ½“ span. It’s made up of a leftover piece of cabinet grade birch veneer plywood, a piece if 1X6 clear pine and a piece of very nice wood (not sure of the species) that I salvaged from a wardrobe that I deconstructed. I sealed it with two coats of brush on poly (mostly to keep the pine stable). 

It’s pretty much a copy of the drop down that Jim Barrett made (OGR Magazine April/May 2014 Backshop). Barrett fabricated a lever/cable/pulley system to release both transom latches at once without the need to stoop down. So far, I’m not having a problem stooping down and using both hands to release the latches so I think I will forego that feature.

The opening between the attic and the staging area has a plug made up of 1 ½” rigid foam sandwiched between 2 pieces of 5mm luan. That’s to keep cold (or hot) attic air from the staging area when not running trains thru the opening.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

The dropdown looks great. You do very nice work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know who to call when I need carpentry work.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I know who to call when I need carpentry work.


If you are serious, send me a PM when you get settled in. You are the guy I call when I need electronics work on my trains. Maybe we can work out a barter…trade carpentry work for PS2 conversion of my two Williams GG1s.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You never know, you may just get a call.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Here is an update.

The track is installed over the drop down and most of the wiring is done. I used sectional O72 for two of the sidings and old Gargraves flex track for the other two. Gargraves flex track does not like to be reshaped after its been in one position for 25-30 years. I had to bend it to the next smaller diameter, let it sit over night and it still didn’t keep the curve on the ends. The O54 curve sprung out of position when I cut it at the drop down. I’ll most likely replace that with sectional track. The O48 curve didn’t spring out of position which is good because neither Ross nor Gargraves makes that diameter.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh, That is perfect for a staging area. Most are under a layout or in some other forbidden, hard to access place. You'll be able to easily work here and organize your trains just like you want. The little switch box is nice. I can't remember, but do you run command or conventional?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Really nest idea for a staging area. I like your pull up access door.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm really enjoying watching your progress.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wood, I run DCS 97% of the time, but I can use the ZW throttles to run conventional locos. I installed a DPDT switch so I can use my 1034 transformer to run conventional locos in the staging area. I’ll just need to make sure I don’t run them into the train room when the ZW throttle is set to full voltage. That would create more excitement than I care for.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lehigh, your staging area is coming along. It's going to be nice when done, and easy access.:thumbsup:

A fix for that old flex track. When u get it to the radius you need, drip some super glue between the rails and the ties on the moveable side. always worked for me.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Randy. I'll remember that.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Track work is about half way done. A few days ago, I ordered some sectional curves to redo the O54 across the drop down. I’ll wrap up the trackwork when the curves come in.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice work, Lehigh. :thumbsup: The siding will be a nice addition to your layout. The reading hoppers look nice but IMO the GG1s steal the show.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a rarity - a staging area that looks great. The flats, the picture and finished base create a realistic scene. You will be able to store a lot of cars. What is that finished base? Cork??


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Wood - The base is white rolled roofing material with a wash coat of dark gray to simulate ballast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

Wonderful application and a very good use of this space.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, that's a nice solution to a place to park the trains.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Wood - The base is white rolled roofing material with a wash coat of dark gray to simulate ballast.



We have lots of that at work. Our entire roof is that Bitumen product. I have used the granules for ballast but never though of rolling a sheet down to fill an area. Another great idea. Thank you.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Summer Expansion*

I mounted my staging area platform to the walls so there would be no obstructions under it. I just discovered a drawback to that approach. The house grows a bit in the summer due to increased humidity and temperature so the track joint at the drop down which was the thickness of a Dremel cut off wheel in the winter is now an interference fit. I need to file or Dremel the track joints.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice looking staging area. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Spence said:


> Very nice looking staging area. :thumbsup:


Best lookin' attic I've ever seen! 

...and I've seen alot of attics!:smokin:


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Lehigh74, This is the first I have seen of your staging yard room project. It is looking fantastic even though you just ran into a little hitch with the summer expansion problem. I will have to agree with Bob (rkenney) that is the best looking attic I have seen! You have done a wonderful job in making an old attic into great train room!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Summer Expansion Update*

I was able to grind back two of the tracks so they don’t interfere in the summer. The other two tracks seemed OK at first, but the track got out of alignment. So, I cut the track back an inch on each side and used Gargraves blade type track joiners. Not as easy or elegant as the original setup, but it works. This may not have been required if the drop down was on a straight section, but I had no choice but to have it on a curve.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice fix, Bob.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

That is a good solution, Bob. Nice work.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Brian and Joe. And a belated thanks to Spence, Bob and Mark.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many modular clubs use a similar scheme for their modules, I wish we had done that for ours! Looks good Bob, I think that will work well.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Creative solution Lehigh. Track simply showcases your equipment and the only person who will notice is you. It'll work!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool idea. I like it.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks god Bob.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. This isn't the ideal method. It takes a few minutes longer to setup and take down the drop down. But I had seen it used on modular layouts and it works. I may end up doing it on the other two tracks...we will see. If I had known this was going to happen, I could have avoided useing the Jones plug.


----------

